# Helllllllppppppp!



## SFGiants (May 20, 2012)

How long dose the lethargic part of GH last because I'm a damn heroine addict on these Rips?

From 2 to 2.5iu a day 5 on 2 off and I nod out like crazy!

I don't want to hear that is not enough GH to have a side this strong I'm tired of hearing it from people that run crap tops I'm running Rip's that tested very very high.

I don't have much sides but the narcolepsy lol, not numbed out no cts not even major hunger but God damn I'm tired all the time and when it sit too long I do the heroine addict nod lol.

Oh sleep is no longer an issue getting up is!


----------



## SHRUGS (May 20, 2012)

Well hmmm lets see. Did you start out right away at 2ius right from day 1? I have found that on high quality 2ius is a potent dose. When I started my rips I ran 1iu a day for the first 10days. Then went to 1.5ius til next vial was gone. After that then 2ius a day. So it took me at least 3weeks of rips in my system before I went with 2iu a day. I think with quality gh its important to build up slowly and easier on how your body reacts to this potent stuff. I'm currently still at 2ius a day for the past 11 to 12 weeks and dont feel the need to up the dose. I've tried 4ius in the past and have gotten joint pain and it just gives me the feeling in my body that I'm taking too much of something. 3ius may be perfect for me but I'll wait a while yet before I try and up it. When I do decide to go up it will be very slow over 4-6 weeks from 2.5iu to 3ius. Just go slow since your most likely in this for a 12month commitment there's no hurry. If 2ius a day is rockin your ass to sleep then that would lead me to believe it's too much to start for your body. Drop down to 1 or 1.5 for 4weeks and see if thats more enjoyable. Its all how youre body reacts. Go slow and learn this wonderful product. Hope that helps a little bit brother


----------



## SFGiants (May 20, 2012)

Yeah went straight o 2iu bro and ever since I've been a sleepy guy lol!


----------



## Lulu66 (May 20, 2012)

Like shrugs said, lower your dose to 1iu and stick to it for a bit ghen up it.


----------



## Tilltheend (May 20, 2012)

Your nodding out on them? You must be feeling great, I guess you know their real.


----------



## Pikiki (May 20, 2012)

This is very inetersting to know with GH, specially with some good Gh like rips, great info here.


----------



## SFGiants (May 21, 2012)

All day today I'm trying to watch the Giants game and keep nodding out and feel asleep a few times and I don't pin it on the weekend!

I hate this part of the GH I missed the whole game lol!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 21, 2012)

Bro lethargy means you are allergic to it... So you should send it all to me so you don't get ill from it   I'm that nice of a guy that I will do you this solid favor!


----------



## SHRUGS (May 21, 2012)

Good funny stuff here bro. But seriously just drop down an iu for 4weeks and then move back up. Alot of people say or think that 2ius isa joke butI beg to differ from first hand use. Once U experience real quality GH 2ius a day is serious and no joke. Just drop down and build up. Get used to it. Over the course of 8weeks you will enjoy 2ius a day. I recently took a full week n a half off after using2ius a day for 12 weeks just becuase I felt in my body it was kickin my ass so to speak. Back on now and all is good. I sleep on my stomach at night and my hands are under my pillow and numb in 15min. 2ius a day is plenty for health and rehab properties. I really cant imagine rockin 6 or 10 ius a day of rips even split into 2 doses a day. The day I'm able to rock 2ius twice a day is when I post up pics of my 22" guns. I am a hard gainer and sit at 185lbs with 18" pistols with a 360lb bench. Still dreaming of hard heavy reps after my hernia surgery. But daaaaamn Rips have made me so much closer to blastin the iron again and getting closer to callin myself a FREAK once again.....


----------



## SFGiants (May 21, 2012)

Thanks all and LOL POB!

Yeah SHRUGS this is my 1st time ever and only reason was that I want it for pre and post surgery, being a competitive Powerlifter is hard not being able to git it your all and post surgery is going to keep me off the weights 100% for awhile.

I'm so glad I got in with a person with the real shit rather then having people try to convince me how the money spent isn't worth it and blues are the way to go and I hear this a lot from people that seemed to not know what good GH is even guys 10 years at it because they are too cheap to buy good stuff and don't understand there is a MAJOR difference, as you said 2iu can rock and the highest I hear people on Rips is 5iu but I do not believe the people claiming to be on 10 to 15ius of this stuff.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 21, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Bro lethargy means you are allergic to it... So you should send it all to me so you don't get ill from it   I'm that nice of a guy that I will do you this solid favor!



really going out of your way here huh....


----------



## beasto (May 21, 2012)

Those rips are really packing a punch!!! Hope everything goes good with your surgery bro!!


----------



## Zeek (May 21, 2012)

here is the real story SF!

 high quality hgh will put you on your ass, dropping to 1iu will lessen it but only because you are taking much less gh etc. also 1iu is a bs dose for a man even for anti aging.

 My advice to you is to simply change the time of day you take your hgh injection. Do it at night right before bed and most of your issues will go away.

 Some guys will say you will miss your natural night time release of hgh if you take it at night, I call bs   When you put hgh in your body from an outside source your body will in essence stop producing hgh.

 This is the reason we try to mix up the injection frequency to allow your body to actiually kick back in even if for a very brief time period. 12-24 hrs is not going to make a difference in shut down. Past 24 and I do believe your body will start to send signals to resume production.

 keep in mind your 2.5 iu of rips is equal to about 4iu of the #2 hgh out no and 5+ iu's of the #3 gh. I feel your 2.5 dosage is perfect since they are rips


----------



## SFGiants (May 22, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> here is the real story SF!
> 
> high quality hgh will put you on your ass, dropping to 1iu will lessen it but only because you are taking much less gh etc. also 1iu is a bs dose for a man even for anti aging.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I was kinda iffy on the 1iu although it is what I took today.

They is a very good way to beat the nodding out bro, STAY ACTIVE as it's when I'm just sitting in a chair watching TV the nodding happens.

So lazy = sleepy and active = feeling great is what I'm concluding.

I did need this thread to hear experience which I have non on with HGH and it helps me use my head better about it!

On timing, that is the main #1 thing I keep hearing about GH!


----------

